# Sweet & Happy Blues Lick Lesson



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Hope you like this one? This cool lick spans 4 bars!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice one as always Robert...we need some happy around here lately!!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Scotty!


----------

